# [SOLVED] modules & kernel linux-3.6.1-gentoo

## Xywa

Hi,

After compiling a new kernel, and after module-rebuild popultat I was trying to do module-rebuild rebuild.

I had an error for sys-power/bbswitch:

```
make -C /lib/modules/3.6.1-gentoo/build M="$(pwd)" modules

make: *** /lib/modules/3.6.1-gentoo/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-power/bbswitch-0.4.2 failed (compile phase):

```

another error for nvidia-drivers:

```
* Updating module dependencies for 3.6.1-gentoo ...

WARNING: could not open //lib/modules/3.6.1-gentoo/modules.order: No such file or directory

WARNING: could not open //lib/modules/3.6.1-gentoo/modules.builtin: No such file or directory                                                   [ ok ]

```

What is wrong?

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.5.2-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.5.3-gentoo

  [3]   linux-3.5.4-gentoo

  [4]   linux-3.6.0-gentoo

  [5]   linux-3.6.1-gentoo *

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Oct 08, 2012 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Sorry, I forgot make modules_install   :Embarassed: 

SOLVED

----------

